# Week 9|10 B&W Challenge: history



## zulu42 (Mar 1, 2022)

This Challenge will run until March 12, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph. Feel free to suggest a challenge as they may begin to have repeats.

Please accept my apologies for the delay in posting a new challenge.

The next challenge is History. Historical objects or places. Personal or national history. History in the making. Forgotten history.  Find the history in your area, or travel for it. I'm going to Boston. Please enjoy the challenge!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 2, 2022)

Great contrast


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 2, 2022)

-

Wine cellar from the 15th century.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> Great contrast


Thanks! The Fuji X-100 series cameras are very sweet.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cgw (Mar 10, 2022)

Olympic Village Athletes' Residence
Built for the 1976 Montreal Olympic Games
Fuji X-100T


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cgw (Mar 11, 2022)

Guelph, Ontario. Old 6167 Canadian National loco
Ricoh GR II


----------

